# A body like Brad Pitt? (not fight club)



## SportinStyle (May 3, 2004)

Does anyone know the routine that celebrities follow to get those hella buff bods in like 2 months? Before filming "Troy" Brad Pitt was my size. In a month he had already gained well beyond me. In 2 he was in tip-top shape again.

How in the hell do they do that? I know strict diet, and the 15 million dollar motivation but what exactly does this "SUPER-FAST GAINER" workout look like?

Anyone found a websites or have any personal results?


----------



## Saturday Fever (May 3, 2004)

You answered it yourself. Strict diet and highly overqualified personal trainers. The kind that carry PhD's with their certifications.


----------



## tucker01 (May 3, 2004)

Don't know how true it is but....

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=30446

It wouldn't suprise me


----------



## LAM (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by SportinStyle *_
> How in the hell do they do that?



it's called anabolic steriods and human growth hormone...


----------



## gr81 (May 3, 2004)

^^bingo. what a ridiculous thread by the way.


----------



## SportinStyle (May 3, 2004)

If it's ridiculous, LEAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lol, just kidding. But anyway... I was just pissed because of how buff he is now (in Entertainment Weekly). Dud'nt it tick ya' off?


----------



## nikegurl (May 3, 2004)

i'd say he definitely lean...but buff would still be a stretch in my opinion.


----------



## LAM (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by SportinStyle *_
> I was just pissed because of how buff he is now (in Entertainment Weekly). Dud'nt it tick ya' off?



he doesn't weight that much at all.  and have you seen his legs ? twigs..


----------



## Arnold (May 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by SportinStyle *_
> Does anyone know the routine that celebrities follow to get those hella buff bods in like 2 months?



It's a big secret, they follow a routine that is very special and we are not aware of it, they also have magic pills, and special diets, I wish I knew what all of them were.


----------



## PreMier (May 3, 2004)




----------



## I Are Baboon (May 4, 2004)

Does anyone know how I can get a bank account balance like Brad Pitt's in two months?


----------



## Vieope (May 4, 2004)

_I saw the trailer and I didn´t see any difference.  _


----------



## rockcrest (May 4, 2004)

SS   is pitt as "hot" as fit freak:  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=30236

does pitt's  "hella buff bod"  give him a run for his money?


----------



## Mudge (May 4, 2004)

P E R S O N A L trainer who is worth his or her $$$ fee because they get results.

Hella buff? That was sarcasm right


----------



## maniclion (May 4, 2004)

I knew it wouldn't be long before the "How do I look like Brad Pitt in Troy" ?s started pouring in.

He ate a chicken breast or 2 and swole up.  Not a big accomplishment for the anorexic.


----------



## plouffe (May 4, 2004)

I'd say he's close to being in shape by the looks of his body, but he is nowhere near where i'd like to be.


----------



## aztecwolf (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> I knew it wouldn't be long before the "How do I look like Brad Pitt in Troy" ?s started pouring in.
> 
> He ate a chicken breast or 2 and swole up.  Not a big accomplishment for the anorexic.


don't forget the carbs i am sure he had a bowl or two of oatmeal, can't get huge without them carbs


----------



## aztecwolf (May 4, 2004)

plus i think it is all just camera angles that make you look good too


----------



## ectomorpheus (May 5, 2004)

Pitt didn't use any steroids for this film. He states that he  was furious when a British tabloid accused him of bulking up with the assistance of steroids, because it took such a lot of dedication to get in shape -- His spokesperson Cindy Guagenti says Brad has worked extremely hard for months to obtain his look for the film TROY and he does not use steroids under any circumstances. (June 23, 2003)


----------



## Arnold (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ectomorpheus *_
> Pitt didn't use any steroids for this film. He states that he  was furious when a British tabloid accused him of bulking up with the assistance of steroids, because it took such a lot of dedication to get in shape -- His spokesperson Cindy Guagenti says Brad has worked extremely hard for months to obtain his look for the film TROY and he does not use steroids under any circumstances. (June 23, 2003)



No way? 

Pitt was HUGE, he must have used streroids!!!


----------



## wacky (May 14, 2004)

*Rubber Suit*

Isn't it obvious. Just look closely Bradley was wearing a rubber suit for the scene where he was almost naked. The rest of the time when he had the armour on he didn't need to look so pumped up. Do you really think he'd bother going to the gymn every day when all he had to do was buy a rubber suit? Of course he didn't. So you wanna look like Brad - start saving for a good rubber suit


----------



## wacky (May 14, 2004)

sqwq


----------



## wacky (May 14, 2004)

Or of course this could be the answer:
http://www.thisislondon.com/lifeandstyle/health/articles/10569081?source=Evening Standard


----------



## rockcrest (May 14, 2004)

"Before training, it is better to eat food with easily accessible energy, such as carbohydrates. Good sources of these are pasta, potatoes and bread. 

And when you've finished, it's best to eat good-quality protein such as fish, poultry and legumes. "

you'll look like pitt in no time


----------



## PreMier (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by wacky *_
> Or of course this could be the answer:
> http://www.thisislondon.com/lifeandstyle/health/articles/10569081?source=Evening Standard



Thats the WORST article I have ever seen!


----------



## LAM (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Thats the WORST article I have ever seen!




Looks like a "normal" training routine to me...lol


----------



## aztecwolf (May 14, 2004)

i am going to go see the flick tonight so we'll see how well brad did in his workouts


----------



## NickB (May 14, 2004)

Eric Bana looked better than brad in that movie.


----------



## aztecwolf (May 14, 2004)

helen of troy better look better then everyone since she is the one who got everyone into that whole mess in the first place


----------



## Lucinda (May 31, 2011)

Hey, believe it or not, I've only just seen this film and am curious about the rubber suit/steriods suggestions. I think he's a good actor, but I did think that his skin looked odd in the nude scenes couldn't work out exactly how. Was it only the oil? Don't be too mad at me for starting this discussion again!


----------



## Work IN Progress (May 31, 2011)

I feel like I'm surrounded by a bunch of retards in here.  No offense.


----------



## GMO (May 31, 2011)

SportinStyle said:


> If it's ridiculous, LEAVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> lol, just kidding. But anyway... I was just pissed because of how buff he is now (in Entertainment Weekly). Dud'nt it tick ya' off?


 

I'm as ripped as Brad Pitt, but carry about 25 more lbs of muscle. So, no...it doesn't tick me off a bit. That...and I never read Entertainment Weekly, as I am not gay.



Work IN Progress said:


> I feel like I'm surrounded by a bunch of retards in here. No offense.


 
x2


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 31, 2011)

OP is gay.

You can't look like anyone else.

You can only train well and eat well, and look like the best YOU possible.


----------



## Work IN Progress (May 31, 2011)

Lol. What's entertainment weekly?  Rumor is that it's big in the gay community.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (May 31, 2011)

How the heck did a 2004 thread get bumped up!! lol This is the most HOMO thread Ive seen!


----------



## 258884 (May 31, 2011)

I am banning myself for actually reading every post in this thread.

One week, self imposed ban.  

(I'll probably sit home and watch Troy while putting on lipstick and smearing peanut butter all over me)

(after the heat game of course)

peace out.


----------



## GMO (May 31, 2011)

258884 said:


> (I'll probably sit home and watch Troy while putting on lipstick and smearing peanut butter all over me)


----------



## SuperLift (May 31, 2011)

yeah lol a personal trainer every single day for 2 months straight with no cheat meals and extremely strict diets.. These people probably have personal chefs and everything to make it real easy.


----------



## ponyboy (May 31, 2011)

His trainer made $1000 a day to train him.  Saw it on a documentary.  And they did just basic bodybuilding stuff.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 31, 2011)

SuperLift said:


> yeah lol a personal trainer every single day for 2 months straight with no cheat meals and extremely strict diets.. These people probably have personal chefs and everything to make it real easy.


Man that would make bulking so much easier if you got to eat some professionally prepared meals every meal.


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Merkaba (May 31, 2011)

What mashed potato bumped this old shit and gave more people an actual reason to start talking about the whole Pitt in Fight club suggestions again...  oh wait first post!  He must've googled the same shit!  Welcome to the board!   Now shoot me please.


----------



## feinburgrl (May 31, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> His trainer made $1000 a day to train him.  Saw it on a documentary.  And they did just basic bodybuilding stuff.



Do you know where I can see that documentary? I would love to watch it.


----------



## Lucinda (Jun 1, 2011)

Lucinda said:


> Hey, believe it or not, I've only just seen this film and am curious about the rubber suit/steriods suggestions. I think he's a good actor, but I did think that his skin looked odd in the nude scenes couldn't work out exactly how. Was it only the oil? Don't be too mad at me for starting this discussion again!


 
Hey, everyone, don't blame the original poster for bumping this ancient thread, it was me (I'm a woman). Nice to meet you all. You see, I was curious for the reasons I outlined above when seeing the film and so I thought I'd ask some experts.  I didn't want to annoy anyone, but I did think his skin looked odd in those scenes, so seeing the old thread I wondered if the matter of steroids/rubber suit ever became public...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 1, 2011)

Lucinda said:


> Hey, everyone, don't blame the original poster for bumping this ancient thread, it was me (I'm a woman). Nice to meet you all. You see, I was curious for the reasons I outlined above when seeing the film and so I thought I'd ask some experts.  I didn't want to annoy anyone, but I did think his skin looked odd in those scenes, so seeing the old thread I wondered if the matter of steroids/rubber suit ever became public...



Lady, it was just odd lighting.
It was a somewhat artistic film = strange lighting.


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 1, 2011)

Lucinda said:


> Hey, everyone, don't blame the original poster for bumping this ancient thread, it was me (I'm a woman). Nice to meet you all. You see, I was curious for the reasons I outlined above when seeing the film and so I thought I'd ask some experts.  I didn't want to annoy anyone, but I did think his skin looked odd in those scenes, so seeing the old thread I wondered if the matter of steroids/rubber suit ever became public...



Luckily I don't recall ANYTHING about this movie.  With that being said, who knows, rapid weight loss techniques, if they were used, can render one looking different sorts of funny. Skin, face, eyes, etc. 

Don't worry about getting on mine or anyone's nerves.  I mean we joke and talk smack but you can do what you like. Stick around.


----------



## GMO (Jun 1, 2011)

Lucinda said:


> Hey, everyone, don't blame the original poster for bumping this ancient thread, it was me (I'm a woman). Nice to meet you all. You see, I was curious for the reasons I outlined above when seeing the film and so I thought I'd ask some experts. I didn't want to annoy anyone, but I did think his skin looked odd in those scenes, so seeing the old thread I wondered if the matter of steroids/rubber suit ever became public...


 
No worries...you didn't annoy anyone.  Like Merkaba said, we like to joke around and talk smack.


----------



## Lucinda (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks, Merkeba and GMO and GMO, thanks for those points! Feinburgl, my interest in archives is worth one point! Could well be lighting as you say, myCATpowerlifts...I couldn't help laughing at the thought of that rubber suit suggestion earlier, not sure who it was from. It summed up a funny picture, though.The actor solemnly putting one on to get ready for those scenes...

Lucinda


----------



## jbak180 (Oct 13, 2011)

*Source of this image?*

Little Wing or anyone, could you tell me the source of this image? I'm writing an essay on internet images of Brad Pitt (odd topic, I know, for a scholarly essay!) and would like to know more about this image. Thanks!



Little Wing said:


>


----------



## GMO (Oct 13, 2011)

Why the hell does this gay ass thread keep coming back!

Mods please close...I BEG YOU!


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 13, 2011)

Good thread to spread some reps around. 
I accidently gave positive reps


----------



## suprfast (Oct 13, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> Luckily I don't recall ANYTHING about this movie.  With that being said, who knows, rapid weight loss techniques, if they were used, can render one looking different sorts of funny. Skin, face, eyes, etc.
> 
> Don't worry about getting on mine or anyone's nerves.  I mean we joke and talk smack but you can do what you like. Stick around.



Markaba and I are a couple, he just doesn't know it yet.  I plan to skip the prenup if he promises to drop the restraining order.  Gmo likes to watch and we wont say what little wing does.  

Welcome


----------



## bigdtrain (Oct 13, 2011)

if you dont think people in hollywood are doped up you are a fool. hormones are in every sport! hollywood! music! all types of entertainment. men and women are all hormonized in these movies


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 14, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Markaba and I are a couple, he just doesn't know it yet.  I plan to skip the prenup if he promises to drop the restraining order.  Gmo likes to watch and we wont say what little wing does.
> 
> Welcome



Ok as long as you cook!  



GMO said:


> Why the hell does this gay ass thread keep coming back!
> 
> Mods please close...I BEG YOU!



Google!  People for some reason are STILL googling shit like "brad pitt fight club body pic"... At least this place has some good google juice! lol.... Probably not a good reason to close a thread.  That would be kind of "un-democratic" for lack of better words.  Lets just keep it open and make fun of peoples love for Brad Pitt.  



jbak180 said:


> Little Wing or anyone, could you tell me the source of this image? I'm writing an essay on internet images of Brad Pitt (odd topic, I know, for a scholarly essay!) and would like to know more about this image. Thanks!



lol...a little program called Photoshop???


----------



## jbak180 (Oct 17, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> lol...a little program called Photoshop???



Yes, the image is pretty clearly a fake. My question is about the source of the image. I'd be interested in learning who created it, when, why, etc.


----------



## GMO (Oct 17, 2011)

jbak180 said:


> Yes, the image is pretty clearly a fake. My question is about the source of the image. I'd be interested in learning who created it, when, why, etc.




How in the world would that qualify as a "scholarly essay"?


----------



## suprfast (Oct 17, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> Ok as long as you cook!
> 
> From the words of steve urkel..."I'm wearing you down baby, I'm wearing you down."


----------



## effinrob (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm going with steroids because what celebrity is gonna be like yea i used steroids... kids look up to these people... and if its exceptable for them why isn't it ok for me


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 17, 2011)

Lucinda said:


> Hey, everyone, don't blame the original poster for bumping this ancient thread, it was me (I'm a woman). Nice to meet you all. You see, I was curious for the reasons I outlined above when seeing the film and so I thought I'd ask some experts. I didn't want to annoy anyone, but I did think his skin looked odd in those scenes, so seeing the old thread I wondered if the matter of steroids/rubber suit ever became public...


 IM doesnt accept apologies.. only nudes... so post em up


----------

